# 5.5 Gallon Iwagumi



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

My local aquarium club is having a fish show and planted nano competition. Has to be under six gallons and it's pretty open besides that. I just planted this yesterday.

Hoping to get some feedback.:icon_smil

*Hardware:*
5.5 gallon tank
13 watt 6400k PC lighting
Paintball CO2 (when filled)
Ceramic diffuser
Fluval 1plus internal filter

*Decor:*
Fluval Stratum Shrimp Substrate
Unknown type of rocks. Trying to get an ID

*Fauna:*
I need some suggestions but I'm thinking CRS and possibly a small school of fish

*Flora:*
Dwarf Baby Tears - Hemianthus callitrichoides 'Cuba'
Dwarf Hairgrass - Eleocharis parvula

After the competition I'm going to move this all into my JBJ 12 gallon. It was just too big to qualify for now.

Hardscape









HC in









Dwarf hairgrass in









Waddaya think? I might add some tall hairgrass to the back. Not sure yet. Hopefully it's grown in by April.2 cause that's the day of the comp.


----------



## rickztahone (Jul 20, 2009)

Do you have a shot that isnt so close up?


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Here's one. It's not very good because I only have a crappy point and shoot and there is misting all over the glass. You can't really see all of the rocks. 










With the dry start, do you have to turn the lights with a normal, say eight hour, photo period? Or could I do 24 hours or close to it like you could with 'tomato' plants? I'm just wondering cause I'm really pushing it with me deadline and I want to have it all filled in.


----------



## LewisR (Feb 24, 2011)

From what I have read (and what I am doing..) with the dry start you can do 12-14hours but they still need the dark period. I'm a week in to my DSM and am only just started to see minimal growth even with 14hours of light


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Tank looks great so far.

You still need at least 5-6 hours dark period. That's when all the growth happens.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

LewisR said:


> From what I have read (and what I am doing..) with the dry start you can do 12-14hours but they still need the dark period. I'm a week in to my DSM and am only just started to see minimal growth even with 14hours of light





TLE041 said:


> Tank looks great so far.
> 
> You still need at least 5-6 hours dark period. That's when all the growth happens.


Thanks! And that a real bummer. I was hoping to go 24h and get this thing going. I'm really pushing it with my time line. I have 18 days left. :eek5:

Hopefully it's good enough by then. It's pretty densely planted to start.


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Also, my PC is only 13 watts at 6700k. Is that enough for my tank? I've never done a tank smaller than a 20H and I usually use T5HO.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Has the competition happened yet? How'd it go?


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

It's in a week. The HC is filling in pretty good, but the hair grass has just now started to throw out runners, so it's like a half carpet, half patch thing going on. I added some moss to the rock which took hold really well.

I got a clamp on light with a 26 watt cfl, 6500K to replace the 13 watt pc but now I'm wondering if it's too much light...


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

I am doing the same exact thing as you! I just started my dry start yesterday and am adding in the hairgrass tomorrow. I will be following to see how both of our tanks react to similar conditions. I am using 26 watts over my tank (5.5 gallon) as well. 13W 10,000K, 13W 6500K PC. Good luck.


----------



## elliebellie (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow! It's looks awesome so far! I love the moss on the rock, A LOT!


----------



## rengb6 (Nov 11, 2009)

I did a dry start with hair grass and HC and the hair grass didn't really start spreading like crazy until after I added the water. After your satisfied with the HC growth fill it up to see the hair grass take off. Great looking thank!


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, the competitions was today. I guess I did all right... 1st place!
The HC and moss were even pearling for me when the judges went around. That's the first time I've had plants pearl too. I'll post some pics when I get them.

How exciting.


----------



## Damian (Jun 17, 2009)

Congrats bud. Great looking tank and cant wait for the new pics.


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

justincgdick said:


> I got a clamp on light with a 26 watt cfl, 6500K to replace the 13 watt pc but now I'm wondering if it's too much light...


no such thing imo. ive got a 65w cfl over my 5.5roud:


----------



## matt12 (Jan 16, 2011)

justincgdick said:


> Well, the competitions was today. I guess I did all right... 1st place!
> The HC and moss were even pearling for me when the judges went around. That's the first time I've had plants pearl too. I'll post some pics when I get them.
> 
> How exciting.


 congrats!!!!!!


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks! I guess they had an award ceremony after I left and I also got a certificate for 2nd best of the whole show! I honestly don't think it was that good, but I must say, I'm a little proud.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Sweet man, lets see some pics


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

update?


----------



## Lakehouse (May 13, 2009)

With the dsm, can you tell me more?
Was the top covered 100%?
how often did you mist?
How many hrs of light?
How often did you have to add water to keep at substrate level?
With the slope in substrate, didyou keep the water level at the high point or low point of the substrate?
How long did it take till you finally filled it?
Thanks!


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

I have the same questions as Lakehouse. I started the exact same tank as you at the same time. My HC grew like mad up until a few days ago. The whole left side of my tank died over night. I was wondering if anything similar happened to yours and why you thought it did that. I had let my water level get down very low so I am thinking that was the problem. On top of this I had accidently left the top partially uncovered for a few days so the CO2 might have been going out of the tank. Very disappointed as I had a full carpet in my tank.


----------

